
Show HN: The ultimate full stack starter kit PH launch - andrewpierno
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/the-ultimate-full-stack-starter-kit
======
eps
Not sure I understand - are you showing HN not your project, but its launch
announcement on some other site?

------
verdverm
Not sure how it is the ultimate, I would expect the ultimate to be open and
free.

Try [https://apollokit.org](https://apollokit.org) instead

